# Girls Gone...Whining!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I caught a pretty good sample of Miss Gucci's "whining" on video yesterday. Did I mention this is what she does whenever she *wants* something? Thanks to my husband being counter-productive with my training her! lol






Anyone else have any verbal moments caught on tape to share?



Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, i thought she was being very polite!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cute Kara--she's a good girl!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Kara, that is adorable.
Marvin greets everyone with his fuzzy bone in his mouth and does this 'groaning with happiness' thing. 

Carol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She was extremely polite. Milo would have been jumping up in the air and smacking me in the knees, as if I didn't get what he needed. Gotta love them.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's really adorable Kara, Preston is my whiner. It works on hubby every time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is very good! Yeah my girls would have figured out a way to jump up on the table by then!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Really? LOL 

That whole 'pitiful'/woe is me act sleighs my DH everytime! lol 

Although, when I ended up sewing the hole up after I filmed that, she was jumping on me!! lol, she'd had enough of a wait by then. 

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gucci is adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Ohhhh, Kara..HOW could you tease that sweet little angel????:nono:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Gucci is so cute and sweet!! Very polite in my books


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, how sweet she is.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gucci was saying please, Kara, you are mean for teasing her so! LOL. That was adorable! Kubrick is not a whiner at all. He does it very rarely. I think Gucci is the queen whiner.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara you know I am on this name kick for a puppy....I was thinking about Gucci's name and I thought of Coach.....I think it would go hand in hand with my mhs.....you can not have just one......I went shopping last month and bought two of them......they are really cute.....who could have too many purses..and havanese's....not me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Megan, How did you know I have a purse obsession too?!? Don't bring that subject around when my husband is near!!

I wasn't really *teasing* her, per say..she had put a hole in it and was pulling the stuffing out and the last thing I wanted was for her to EAT the little voice box.  Scary. I did fix it right up after that video and gave it back to her, though. I'm not totally mean!  I just wanted to catch her gabbing on video. 

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara,

Gucci is even a princess when she is whining. Houston would have taken the toy and be half way on the other side of the house. LOL

I am glad I am not the only one that has to do surgery on all those cute toys. They don't last long.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh My!

Austin would have flown (jumped) barking, all the way to the top of the table - grabbed it RLH down the hall - showed it to his brother Ollie - give it to Ollie then try to steal it back from Ollie while Ollie would be growling at him! You live a peaceful life!!! ound:ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She couldn't understand why you weren't just jumping and getting what she wanted.

That was cute. She is a little princess and wanted to be waited on.

Sissy doesn't really whine much. But when she wants something she will pounce on us or stare us down. She would have been jumping up and down trying to get the toy.

The other day I was sleeping and DH had my door closed with her on the other side. He said she would cry and whine at the door. Then she would run and ring the bells at the back door and when he would get up to let her out she would run to my door. Hilarious! Like open this door.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Although, when I ended up sewing the hole up after I filmed that, she was jumping on me!! lol, she'd had enough of a wait by then.
> 
> Kara


I LOVED the way she kept looking at you...no doubt who HER safe haven is!

I just did another lobotomy on Molly's favorite toy this morning. She sits on the kitchen chair next to me with her paw right next to her monkey (in actuality it's an octopus, but she knows it's her "monkey"...go figure... 
L-O-N-G story!) and watches every move of the needle and thread. Her head moves back and forth, and it's SO funny!

If we EVER get rid of our PREHISTORIC video camera, and get a NEW one (I'm hopin' my hub sees this Post...hint, hint...), I'll video her as my sewing-assistant.

Your sweetie is precious!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara....you and I would be in Big trouble with our hubbies if we went shopping together...but we would look good and have fun!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweetie!! My Logan and Lily whine!! I find it helpful as you are able to know when they really really want something. Lexi just stares at you - not an attention getter!
I love the pigtails!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara I thought someone stole Monte and bleach him, he has that same pitiful look and everything LOL Now Riley on the other hand is just like Dora & Belle, he would of had that thing in 2 sec. flat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

LOL, Leeann..I guess I'm lucky she is somewhat well mannered???! haha. She *would* try to get it if she could, I think she just knows her boundries. 

She's sooo funny. I bet her and Monte do have some of the same mannerisms!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara everytime I watch Gucci I see Monte, they are so much alike. I am charging my camcorder now, I will have to try and get some video's of him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, Gucci is so sweet and polite. I love her hair clips.

Lizzie has taught Benji to whine. And he does it when he wants to go for a walk in the morning with my DH.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is SO cute , Kara. And I love the twin pigtails. Wow, what fun having a girly dog!!
Today I ordered the Puppia Camouflauge Parka for Biscuit, very manly. It has been raining so much here that we have been taking our walks in the pouring rain & so this will be great .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, even her whine is quiet and lady-like!!! Cash really whines. we do not have a video camera so you will just have to trust me-- it just keeps getting louder and louder and louder-- never turns into a bark. the other day I was in the kitchen and he was whining and whining and of course I thought he wanted food because he always does. but the two treats didn't stop him. then I noticed Squirrel was up on the counter. He really loves his Squirrel


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee is whining as I am ready this too cute...she wants to play...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

nope she needed to go potty.....now they are all running around in my house....it is a zoo here i tell ya....crazy crazy!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, so cute! And yes, and so polite w/her whining.

Tessa is the Queen of Whine and Pitiful but if she really wants something and you don't give it to her she will stop at nothing to get it! Maybe Gucci will come over and teach Tessa some manners? lol!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Anyone else have any verbal moments caught on tape to share?
> 
> 
> 
> Kara


Kara that's so cute. The hav I gave my daughter is always talking to her. When I talk to my daughter on the phone I hear Missy too. It's like a conference call <G>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Oh My!
> 
> Austin would have flown (jumped) barking, all the way to the top of the table - grabbed it RLH down the hall - showed it to his brother Ollie - give it to Ollie then try to steal it back from Ollie while Ollie would be growling at him! You live a peaceful life!!! ound:ound:


If it were food, Austin's Mommy would have grabbed it and shared the wrapping with the others. I defrosted a package of ground beef and somehow she jumped up to the counter and grabbed it.....and ate it before the others even knew what was going on. She wasn't the least embarrassed. I asked her if she was ashamed and she proudly burped.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> If it were food, Austin's Mommy would have grabbed it and shared the wrapping with the others. I defrosted a package of ground beef and somehow she jumped up to the counter and grabbed it.....and ate it before the others even knew what was going on. She wasn't the least embarrassed. I asked her if she was ashamed and she proudly burped.


ound:ound: Jan it's so nice to see you back, we missed you!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann said:


> ound:ound: Jan it's so nice to see you back, we missed you!


I second that, Glad to see you back Jan.:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara, Gucci is such a pretty princess! Loved the video! I agree that she was very polite and patient! Lincoln would be giving me the cold hard stare ... followed by some insistent barking and snarfling!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I really love Gucci's video. She is a polite princess, I must say. Seeing a video of her is a treat!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sooooo polite and well mannered the little princess is!!! hahahaha!


----------

